# Slow Motion mit Twixtor oder ReTimer



## Martin Schaefer (30. September 2005)

Hi,

ich suche nach Videoschnitt-Experten insbesondere bzgl. Adobe Premiere Pro und After Effects,
die schon praktische Erfahrungen mit Twixtor und/oder ReTimer gemacht haben.
Es geht dabei um Slow Motion / Zeitlupe mittels Motion Estimation und Frame Blending.

Wie beurteilt ihr die Qualität der beiden PlugIns? Wie schaut es mit den Renderzeiten aus?
Wie gut oder schlecht funktioniert das Netzwerkrender-Modul von Twixtor?
Kennt ihr weitere PlugIns für Slow Motion Effekte?

Hilfe jeglicher Art herzlich willkommen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2005)

SlowMotion und MotionPerfect von http://www.dynapel.com/

Habe vor Jahren mal ne Zeitschriften-Vollversion davon besessen. Kann inzwischen nicht
mehr viel dazu sagen, habe es für eine SloMo auf etwa 10% benutzt, sah gut aus.
Die Bewegungsvektoren kann man auch manuell setzen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Link.
Leider ist das nicht ganz das, was ich suche. Aber vielleicht hilft es mal einem anderen User.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nico (3. Oktober 2005)

Wer sich für Twixtor ausführlich interessiert, dem kann ich nur das erstklassige Tutorial zum download empfehlen...


----------



## wales (25. November 2010)

http://help.revisionfx.com/album/18/

das ist sehr gut


----------

